# Zoeys and Maddie can see!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I went way overboard with Zoe's July cut. I'm still adjusting to her new look. I wanted her to have a nice ponytail to see her beautiful eyes. She really doesn't like them and then she gets broken hair that will just fall in her eyes . If I could start all over again I would have put her hair in a ponytail and just cut the shorter hair that doesn't like to stay in. Or it would have been fun to braid on either side of her and cut the rest.
I'm going to try and draw what I thought of after it was too late.I took off about 4 inches.:violin:
Maddie got her bangs trimmed and I tried the same thing with Zoey but the hair in back kept coming forward and back into the eyes.Thats why she ended up with a short cut. After that I had to trim her beard and black hair under her ears and face because it looked funny if I didn't. It was about three years worth of growth.:hurt:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They look adorable as usual, Suzi!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Both Zoey and Maddie are very cute!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Good job, Suzi! I like to see Finn's eyes too, but he won't keep a topknot in and he has weird hair on his head. I would like to cut on it but I am afraid I will make him look really dorky!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I think they both look great, Suzi. You do a really good job with grooming. They are both very nice looking Havs. It's always nice to see their eyes and I don't think you went overboard. Kudos to you.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

They both look adorable...you did a terrific job!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I prefer this look Suzi! You did a great job


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You did a great job! When I was cutting the bangs on my boys and if any loose strands of hair happen to shake into their eyes, those hairs got trimmed also.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

They are such cure girlies!!! I wish I could do such a good job grooming. Zoey looks a lot like Tim. So funny I just had Timmy at the groomer today and asked her to give his face a trim. I'll post in another thread but I'm really happy with how things turned out.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

wow I think they look great and so cute in the chairs good pics!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been getting the nerve up to do a Tim cut and its getting close! It would be fun to put their pictures up side by side.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Good job, Suzi! I like to see Finn's eyes too, but he won't keep a topknot in and he has weird hair on his head. I would like to cut on it but I am afraid I will make him look really dorky!


 Linda I think you should try for fun. It does grow back!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Great job Suzi.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Well done, Suzi!! They both look wonderful!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

They look great Suzi! Maybe you have a calling as a dog groomer! They look better than most cuts that i see done by professional groomers! Have you considered doing a grooming course?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> They look great Suzi! Maybe you have a calling as a dog groomer! They look better than most cuts that i see done by professional groomers! Have you considered doing a grooming course?


I agree! She's really got talent!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks great, Suzi! I agree - you need to take a grooming course and get a job as a groomer!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks I have thought about it. My big problem is if a dog is mean I get scared and they can sense it. I used to love riding horses until one almost killed me. Now even the gentlest of a horse can sense my fear and puts his ears back. It would be nice if there were people like you guys around and just do sweet nice small dogs out of my home.


----------

